# Canon U.S.A. Launches a Line of 4K UHD PTZ Cameras Ready For Integration Into a Variety of Environments



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2021)

> *MELVILLE, NY, March 17, 2021*– Designed for use in a wide-range of applications in broadcast, education, house of worship, sports, and corporate environments, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to introduce the company’s first line of 4K UHD PTZ cameras – the PTZ and CR-N300 for indoor live-streaming and the outdoor CR-X500.
> This new line of cameras capitalizes on Canon’s digital imaging and operational expertise from both professional camcorders and network cameras. This enables the cameras to not only deliver brilliant 4K imagery thanks to Canon’s CMOS sensors, DIGIC DV 6 Image Processor, and optical zoom lenses, but also smooth pan, tilt and zoom functionality that allows for on-air camera movement. The new indoor PTZ cameras support various video interfaces, including HDMI, IP, and 3G-SDI, and are also compatible with popular live production protocols like NDI|HX®, RTMP and more. The new outdoor PTZ camera supports 12G-SDI, and includes...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Mar 17, 2021)

Price? Although I suppose if they are focusing on integrators, they won't say a price because you need to go through an integrator.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2021)

Excellent releases Canon


----------



## leviathan18 (Mar 17, 2021)

what is the use for those cameras?


----------



## dolina (Mar 17, 2021)

leviathan18 said:


> what is the use for those cameras?


Events and places of worship.

They also mentioned an outdoor PTZ IP camera. I doubt they'll outprice Hikvision


----------



## hachu21 (Mar 17, 2021)

leviathan18 said:


> what is the use for those cameras?


Given the video above, professional content production (live events, corporate and the likes).

Good news is : in house, canon 1" sensor with dpaf. Oneday, we could see a powershot with a canon 1" sensor.


----------



## Talys (Mar 17, 2021)

dolina said:


> Events and places of worship.
> 
> They also mentioned an outdoor PTZ IP camera. I doubt they'll outprice Hikvision



Probably has to do with this, just below:

*Update #2:* I have been told that Canon will announce new PTZ cameras that will cost around $4000 USD. This isn’t a new segment for them though, but their current offerings are $10,000 USD and up.

So, no, sadly, they won't be replacing my $100-$200 Hikvision cameras (which are great for what you pay!)


----------



## chasingrealness (Mar 17, 2021)

Super impressed by this forward thinking design. this opens so many doors. I predict that all course-related outdoor professional sports (BMR, rally, etc) will be integrating these quickly.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Mar 17, 2021)

Hell yeah. Zoom game gonna be next level.


----------



## John Wilde (Mar 17, 2021)

The specs for the CR-N500 are a 1" sensor with Dual Pixel CMOS AF. That's interesting. No current PowerShot has DPAF.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 17, 2021)

hachu21 said:


> Given the video above, professional content production (live events, corporate and the likes).
> 
> Good news is : in house, canon 1" sensor with dpaf. Oneday, we could see a powershot with a canon 1" sensor.


Canon has had 1" sensors with DPAF is pro camcorders for quite some time.
What surprised me is that the one camera without DPAF has hybrid AF.
I was not aware of any Canon cameras with that.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hikvision cameras? Aren't they blacklisted in the USA? May as well just use a Nest or Ring camera instead.


----------



## John Wilde (Mar 17, 2021)

This type of product seems to fit in with Canon's new organizational structure, where the Imaging division was replaced by the Optical Industry division.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 17, 2021)

John Wilde said:


> This type of product seems to fit in with Canon's new organizational structure, where the Imaging division was replaced by the Optical Industry division.


Canon has had this type of camera for a while but I was not aware of any that were 4K UHD.


----------



## LDS (Mar 17, 2021)

leviathan18 said:


> what is the use for those cameras?


Wherever you need a camera but there's no space for a cameraman (should I write cameraperson today?), or is unsafe.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Mar 17, 2021)

ethanz said:


> Price? Although I suppose if they are focusing on integrators, they won't say a price because you need to go through an integrator.


CR-N300 - $2,699
CR-N500 - $5,399
CR-X500 - Please sit down ($22,000)


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 17, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Canon has had 1" sensors with DPAF is pro camcorders for quite some time.
> What surprised me is that the one camera without DPAF has hybrid AF.
> I was not aware of any Canon cameras with that.


B&H has a comparison against their camcorders








Canon Introduces New 4K PTZ Cameras and an IP PTZ Controller


Announcement of Canon's new CR-N300 and CR-N500 PTZ cameras and the RP-IP100 PTZ camera controller




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## leviathan18 (Mar 17, 2021)

LDS said:


> Wherever you need a camera but there's no space for a cameraman (should I write cameraperson today?), or is unsafe.


at first I thought security, but it has many ports so it had to be for something else... So your explanation makes sense


----------



## ethanz (Mar 18, 2021)

How good do you think the N300 would be without DPAF? We have eight year old Sony PTZs (obviously no fancy AF or DPAF) and their AF is decent.


----------



## Quackator (Mar 18, 2021)

Four unmanned cameras replace four cameramen.
You might keep one as VJ, but you save 3 heads crew.
Make the math: Three dayrates, three hotel nights, 
three seats on plane or car , three heads catering and
per diem per event saved - the cameras pay for themselves 
pretty fast. 

ROI might happen on the first event already.


----------



## yyzeagle (Mar 18, 2021)

Talys said:


> Probably has to do with this, just below:
> 
> *Update #2:* I have been told that Canon will announce new PTZ cameras that will cost around $4000 USD. This isn’t a new segment for them though, but their current offerings are $10,000 USD and up.
> 
> So, no, sadly, they won't be replacing my $100-$200 Hikvision cameras (which are great for what you pay!)


Hikvision is OWNED by the CCP (Chinese Communist Party). OK I guess, if you're in Beijing.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 18, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> B&H has a comparison against their camcorders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.
It looks like CR-N300 PTZ is basically an XA40 and CR-N500 PTZ is basically an XF705.
I never realized XA40 had hybrid AF


----------

